# Elgato Eyetv auusi pour windows ?



## Cort (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si on peut utiliser la clé USB de elgato sous windows?
Si oui,comment installer les pilotes?

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Août 2008)

Je n'ai pas de réponse complète, parce qu'il semblerait qu'il existe plusieurs modèles différents et incompatibles parmi les dongles EyeTV.

Mais j'ai lu sur un autre forum (en anglais) que le *EyeTV Hybrid* était reconnu sous Windows comme un *Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-900*, et pouvait ainsi bénéficier du driver de ce dernier, téléchargeable sur le support de Hauppauge  (choisir le CD pour WinTV-HVR-900/930).

Pour les autres modèles, je ne saurais dire...


----------



## Cort (16 Août 2008)

Un grand merci,ca marche(mon mediacenter reconnait la clé)

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Août 2008)

'pas de quoi 



Au passage, pourrais-tu préciser le modèle exact de ton EyeTV, afin que ce fil puisse resservir à d'autres ?


----------



## Cort (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Jai la clé Elgato EyeTV Hybrid avec une entrée pour la télévision analogue.

C'est la que ça coince : je ne parviens pas a prendre les chaines par cable(analogique).Et comme en Belgique il n'y a que quelque chaines TNT !!

Donc le driver marche,mais mon mediacenter de vista ne prends pas en charge les chaines par cable.
Peut-etre as tu une autre idée?


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Août 2008)

Cort a dit:


> le driver marche,mais mon mediacenter de vista ne prends pas en charge les chaines par cable.
> Peut-etre as tu une autre idée?


Peut-être un soucis de paramétrage de la clé au travers du logiciel... ? As-tu essayé de modifier les réglages ?

Parce que je n'ai pas trouvé d'echo d'un tel dysfonctionnement sur ce type de configuration.


----------



## Cort (16 Août 2008)

Pourtant sur Mac aucun problème : TNT et Analogique

Sauf sous Vista il ne cherche qu'apres des signaux TNT


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Août 2008)

Oui, mais sous Mac OS et Vista, les logiciels (drivers et applications) sont différents. On doit en conclure que le problème vient de leur contenu ou leur paramétrage.


----------

